

Why startup founders should stop reading business books - adamhowell
http://www.softwarebyrob.com/2010/08/05/why-startup-founders-should-stop-reading-business-books/?utm_source=feedburner

======
sabj
I read this a little while ago (maybe on HN?) and I think that it is pretty
spot-on, and applies not just to founders but to others as well! This said,
the one thing I do really like out of some of these books are stories ABOUT
founders, the kind of stories that capture the grit and work involved above
and beyond and inspiration. Those kinds of examples as inspiring and
encouraging - especially when detailing people who come back from failure to
succeed!

------
agbell
Title should be "Founders shouldn't read business books unless the books are
highly likely to contain actionable insights regarding their business"

That's not very catchy, but very true.

